# What is this bush



## PyroBee (Dec 14, 2013)

What is this bush. They were loaded with bees.


----------



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Possibly a privet?


----------



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

Agreed, looks like privet to me also. Bees love then and they are quite fragrant. Just had a swarming one the other night.


----------



## PyroBee (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok thank you.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I believe it is a euonymus. It should get little white fruits that split open to reveal red fleshy covered seeds. Privet leaves are a bit more pointy and get blue--black berries


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Euonymus japonicus


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

could be New Jersey Tea Plant?


----------

